# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task for the Month of August 2008

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experiences dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - View your favourite piece of art


Advanced Task - Eat something intangible (a colour or a thought)

----------


## Niddiboy

i dont quite understand whats required for the advanced task... i mean can you give me a few examples of something that is intangible?

:S

----------


## ninja9578

You have to eat something that's abstract.  For example, you can pick up the ball and find a way to eat the colour out of it.  Not the ball itself, or even the paint on the ball, just the colour.

I have a feeling that this will be a fascinating task to read.  What the members can come up with is usually awesome, I want to watch as they wrap their heads around how to do this.

----------


## ray

do we have to physically eat it as in chew and swallow or can we absorb it or something?

----------


## Pastulio_

> Advanced Task - Eat something intangible (a colour or a thought)
> .



Now you're just screwing with our heads. :tongue2:  This is gonna be _very_ interesting.

----------


## ninja9578

> do we have to physically eat it as in chew and swallow or can we absorb it or something?



You can absorb it somehow if you wish.





> Now you're just screwing with our heads. This is gonna be _very_ interesting.



Hey, it wasn't my idea.  The first page is full of support for this task.  :tongue2:

----------


## Niddiboy

ahh ok i get it now... sounds awesome!... im gona start getting my mind set fort this task

----------


## Dizko

Good to see great ideas back in the tasks =P

Maybe i could try eating emotions...or someones thoughts... ^^

EDIT:

Ive got it!

Eat the fear out of a nightmare!  ::o:

----------


## Niddiboy

me lika the thinking of dizko =D

----------


## Afterglow

I wanna eat the fabric of reality and see where my dream goes from there  ::biggrin:: 

Oh and  ::bowdown::  to Dizko that idea is awesome

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, I seriously can't wait to start reading what you guys come up with for this one.  ::D:

----------


## Serith

I had been planning out how I'd complete the advanced task for a while, but I hadn't been able to remember any goals in my lucid dreams.  However, after focusing more on remembering the tasks, last night I was able to become lucid, and remember the tasks of the month.

As part of a previous, non-lucid dream, I was traveling through a large building.  Near the entrance, it was an aviation museum, with a huge room containing many antique aircraft being restored.  As I continued past that section, into one that seemed something like a small mall, I realized I was dreaming, and left behind the people I had been traveling with, entering a section of the building that resembled someone's home.

I remembered the tasks clearly, and decided to do the advanced task, as I'd planned.  I had figured that light would count as intangible, so I quickly located a lamp, and tried to move the brightest point of light out from the bulb.  Nothing happened at first, but soon the light began to move to the side of the lightbulb. It slipped through the glass and began to float towards me, and I grabbed it.

It felt hard and spherical in my hand, like a gumball, but when I ate it, I couldn't feel it, only taste it.  It had sort of a warm buttery taste, with a harsh chemical aftertaste.  

After that, I only remember bits of the rest of the dream.  I tried to play a guitar, and was unable to make anything resembling music.  I was not surprised, because I've never known how to play the guitar while awake either.

One area of the building I was going to walk through was dark, so to light the area I tried grabbing a candle flame the same way I had got the light earlier, but I moved too fast and it went out.

  I remembered ninja9578's suggestions for how to complete the advanced task, and tried to eat the color of a black cordless phone.  It didn't seem to work, but a little while afterwards, when I looked at the phone, it had turned white.

  I don't remember anything else from that dream after that, so I suspect that's when I lost lucidity.

----------


## ninja9578

You ate light?  Awesome!  ::D:   Sounds like it tasted really weird.  You'll get gold wings in a few days.

Maybe you were unable to eat the black because you took physics and know that black is the absence of colour, not a colour itself  :tongue2:

----------


## ray

i will eat my dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

> i will eat my dreams.



You made my brain hurt.  ::shock::

----------


## ray

i've been gone a while but i am going to try the advanced task and as i said earlier i will try to eat my dreams somehow.wish me luck i have a feeling this is going to be very strange. ::?:

----------


## Dizko

Aww so close =[

I almost ate the evil out of a giant half man/half scorpion thing.

Woke up too soon >_>

----------


## onyxdreamer

Wow.

Everyone's getting a head start!

----------


## onyxdreamer

Oh I thought I would lose my wings every month until I completed the task. Is that not how it works?

----------


## niteMARE

Hmm, I'm going to have to see Alex Grey for the basic task.  :smiley:

----------


## Dizko

> Oh I thought I would lose my wings every month until I completed the task. Is that not how it works?



Yea thats how it _should_ work but the mods and admins are probably slacking off at some kind of booze party.

Just give them some time to sober up.

----------


## Dizko

*Attempted but not completed*

It started in my house. I was lucid from the beginning, but at a low level of lucidity. I went outside and remembered the task of the month.
I thought 'lets try eating the evil out of a monster'. I imagined a monster coming out of my house, and it did. It was a cool looking - half man, half scorpian thing, bearing a weapon in each arm.
It was so powerful looking that i thought "sheesh, if i dont eat the evil out of this thing, im gonna have problems." 

This doubt caused my lucidity and power to weaken and i woke up before i could eat his evil..ness...evilness.

----------


## mini0991

I got an idea as to how I can eat a color.

Imagine the beach ball. Now imagine the colors seperating from it and now the beach ball has turned into shades of gray. See the colors floating in the air. Grab your favorite color and eat it.

I'm gonna give it a shot. If I had to predict, it would be like a certain food that color. Like red would taste like red lifesavers, etc.

----------


## Hukif

I wonder if a soul counts <.<





> Oh this task was so cool:
> 
> So you know the storyline of the demon kidsm, still on that planet blah blah, so I decided to see how the kids were doing via some clairvoyance, they were being chased (again) so I got a little angry and went to find the man that were ordering that thing to happen, tough before doing that, I wanted to try something and do a "normal" RC, and as so I was checking to find something illogical, and while I was on that, I found that I got into a self created world.
> 
> It was me in my house, actually, in front of it, it was the same scenario I do everyday, the only dif thing was that there was "sam" my iguana, so I was like "lets play with myself" and as so, I went to get what my brain desired, the iguana, he bited me, so I interpreted it as "thinking it was my fault that he left" so I took some time to play with him, around 2 hours of playing "ya some little time <.<" and after that I woke up and went back to my previous dream.
> 
> So once I was there, I teleported to the house of the crazy demon killer, and found him, a puppet master (how convenient for me) he tried to kill me, but since I was using my teleportation shield, any tangible attack would be useless for him, and when he tried to make me his puppet, it didn't work, so he got scared and went down to a place filled with puppets (-.-) and then said "haha, if I can't use you to kill you I will use those!" The puppets were alive, and he had a variety of humans/monsters, then he took a hat and used it to call a clown that was behind him, then directed the clown to me, as signal of trying to attack me, so I took the clown and ate its soul (I was really pissed so didn't care at the momment) it was extremly sweet, so I didn't like it, then the other guy got even more scared and was begging for his life, good thing I was angry, so I ate his soul too, it was a little more balanced, so I had no complaings, apparently that broke the spell on the puppets, but many died the momment it was released, so I resurrected them and left. (woke up) No longer angry yay!



And another question... does anime count as art?

----------


## Geeome

I have never been lucid before ever and im 17, so these both will be very hard for me xD

----------


## AlexLou

I guess I did the basic.  I say "I guess" because it was kinda lame; short and blurry with poor control.

There are so many pieces of art that I love that I really couldn't decide on a favorite but I decided that I'd go view a sculpture by Rodin that I saw in his museum in Paris.  I've never seen a photo of this sculpture online, or anywhere else for that matter, but it was of two lovers so intertwined that I remember thinking that it was difficult to tell where one ended and the other began.  Anyway, in my dream I became lucid and teleported to a display of this sculpture.  

Like I stated above, it was fairly blurry so I can't say that I really got a good look even though it was right in front of me.  I wanted to reach into it to pull out it's essence and eat it.  But for some reason I could feel my mattress and since I was standing in the dream it felt like the mattress was in front of me, a solid wall blocking my way so that I couldn't reach out to touch the sculpture.  Then these two voices (one female and one male) started telling me to eat it over and over.  This escalated until they were yelling.  Then they started arguing with each other.  

I just observed this strange phenomenon for a while, thinking that dreams truly are weird, before deciding to give up on the advanced task.  I then tried to teleport to Uranus for the task of the year but for once failed to go anywhere.  Then I started to feel like I was lying down in a bathtub with a shallow amount of water sloshing back in forth.  I was pretty much helpless and couldn't do anything except turn the water off with my mind to keep it from getting any higher.  But this didn't last too long and next I found myself in an amusement park with my friends and decided to go on a ride, because how often do I really get to go on roller coasters?  Didn't want to miss the opportunity . . .

----------


## ForgottenDream

now that i'm on my way to becoming a frequent lucid dreamer, i'm going to do this task of the month! after 2 or 3 more lucid dreams lol, i still have personal tasks i want to complete, plus i just love exploring in a lucid dream.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

My plan for the Advance task (I need feedback.):

- Find a can of paint (lavender would be perfered) and eat the color out of it. If my thinking is right, there should be a white base left after I eat it. Then I'll eat the white out of the base, so all that should be left is a clear substance.

- Borrow either a wand or Professor Dumbledore's Pensive and eat either eat my own thoughts or ones out of the Pensive.

How does that sound?  :smiley:

----------


## Dizko

> My plan for the Advance task (I need feedback.):
> 
> - Find a can of paint (lavender would be perfered) and eat the color out of it. If my thinking is right, there should be a white base left after I eat it. Then I'll eat the white out of the base, so all that should be left is a clear substance.
> 
> - Borrow either a wand or Professor Dumbledore's Pensive and eat either eat my own thoughts or ones out of the Pensive.
> 
> How does that sound?




Sounds great ;D

I'm sticking with my idea of eating the evil out of a monster. It would be cool to see a giant, fire spewing monster - suddenly become a cuddley, lovable...fire spewing monster. ::lol::

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> I'm sticking with my idea of eating the evil out of a monster. It would be cool to see a giant, fire spewing monster - suddenly become a cuddley, lovable...fire spewing monster.



LOL!!! Aww, just the mental picture makes me want to cuddle something!!!

----------


## Phoenixfire

I must have been very hungry when I went to bed last night.  I had checked in earlier to see what the tasks were and I wanted to take my time with them and think about it for awhile.  Didn't work that way though.  

I went to bed at my normal time, but didn't think I would sleep.  It's been so hot here and the air is thick with smoke from the fires in CA. I don't know why but every time there are fires on the coast the darn smoke drifts for thousands of miles and lands in my valley.

Anyway I was laying in bed and began to think of what I would like my dreams to consist of.  I wanted to dream of my family and I wanted them all to be happy.  Instead as I felt myself drift off I thought of getting up and getting a snack.  I had just bought some beautiful cherries, and that sounded good, but I was too tired to get up.  So guess what I dreamed of last night?  Yeah you got it, food.  

I know that I was dreaming because I washed the Cherries and put them into the strainer to drain. I had done this already when I bought them.
I ate some of the cherries and they were so sweet that they were making me sick, so I searched for something else.  I came up with nothing.  It was too hot to cook and I just wanted a bit of something to tide me over.  
I was feeling a bit sick from the smoke that we are getting.  The air last night was thick with it.  It felt as if I was swimming in a thick pudding of smokey air. 

It came to me that I should just eat it away.  It took a bite.  It had a pungent, bitter taste to it, but with a pleasant slightly smokey finish to it.  Kind of like eating a nice wedge of smoked Gouda.  A thick texture, that wasn't unpleasant or gooey.

Once I began to eat the smoke, I began to relax.  I know this is going to sound strange, but since CA. has so much wacky tobacco I knew that I was also partaking of that particular product also.  I began to relax and float along just eating more and more smoke.  

As the smoke began to thin out, I could collect it on my hand like you might the strands of cotton candy that are so popular at the fairs this time of year.  It began to take on a sweet taste, (faintly like cotton candy) not overpoweringly sweet, but that faint touch of sweetness that you naturally from a nice white table wine. 

I began to roll myself in the wonder of eating the smoke and the cool taste of it on the back of my tongue.  
I finally came to the fire.  I didn't even hesitate; I know I'm dreaming and it can't hurt me.  I took a huge bite of the fire.  I tasted like citrus, with a touch of orange, lemon, lime and grapefruit.  I wanted more of this taste.  That sweet and sour taste of citrus.  It smelled so fresh, that I just wanted to eat more.  I licked the flames as they were trying to lick the fuel of forest around them.  I licked the color off them.  The Citrus flavor was light and sweet, with a touch of tartness. 

There was no heat to it, just that tart sour taste of citrus.  
I ate my fill. I felt full enough to sleep and dream of other things.

----------


## Dizko

> LOL!!! Aww, just the mental picture makes me want to cuddle something!!!




Lol ^_^

I think after i do that, ill ask the monster to throw me to some planet so i can start the task of the year.

----------


## Dizko

Yay finally found a picture similar to the monster in my dream.

Mine was all black though, and was dressed like a roman soldier almost.

----------


## mini0991

I haven't managed to do it yet.

But I do have another possible way to eay something abstract rather easily. Find a store that sells it in jars or cans (jars preferably, you probably would never find a can opener). For example, some store might have jars of "evil" or jars of "love" or such.

----------


## Scarhand

> My plan for the Advance task (I need feedback.):
> 
> - Find a can of paint (lavender would be perfered) and eat the color out of it. If my thinking is right, there should be a white base left after I eat it. Then I'll eat the white out of the base, so all that should be left is a clear substance.
> 
> - Borrow either a wand or Professor Dumbledore's Pensive and eat either eat my own thoughts or ones out of the Pensive.
> 
> How does that sound?



I absolutely love the second one. I seriously need to visit Hogwarts sometime.  ::D: 

As for my plan, I plan on getting a ball (Just an inflatable one from a playground) and then somehow absorbing the color off it (kind of looking like a Dementor's Kiss) and thus leaving a clear sphere in my hands.  ::D:

----------


## mini0991

Okay, just did a MILD this morning and the task as well. I got mixed results, at best.

I got up at about 5:45 AM, before my alarm for 6 went off. I shut off the alarm and told myself as I went to sleep, "I will remember to realize I'm dreaming" over and over again. So, in the dream, I was at some kind of house that looked like a cross between mine and my grandmother's (hard to explain) and I did a RC. For some reason though, I wasn't very confident in the results and did a hand RC, which didn't check out at first but it did after a few tries. Anyway, I remembered the advanced task of the month and went outside on my front porch to find something to do it with. At the corner of the porch was a pot of pink roses.

I went over to the roses and picked a petal off them. Like the beach ball example, I did something and it split off into two elements, grey and pink.

Now here comes the funny part. My recall of this dream is fuzzy and my lucidity was rather weak. I'm still not sure if I split the rose petal off into a pink color and a grey petal or a pink petal and a grey petal. I do think though, that the pink element was very thin, so it may have been the color I was trying to eat.

Anyway, I took the pink element and ate it. It had a rather creamy and flowery taste to it, almost like melted cherry creme savers. Sometime during this, I lost lucidity, and with it the abstraction, and I ended up spitting it out realizing I may have been eating a rose petal. When I spat it out, it looked like a rose petal.

I'm personally not that thrilled with the turnout of my dream task this morning, so I'm still going to give it another shot in a different way. But, whoever hands out the badges, you be the judge.

----------


## Pastulio_

I got both tasks done in separate dreams last night. The first dream was absurdly long(Hurray!), so I'll just skip ahead to just before I completed the task. 

Basic:

I found myself in my neighborhood and decided to try flying. I had tried flying in many dreams before, but most ended with me nosediving into the ground. ::lol::  I got a short running start and leaped into the air, and dear lord was it a pretty sight. The detail and color of my neighborhood and the feeling of flying was one of the most amazing things to happen to me in a lucid dream (so far...). I was able to control my flying near perfectly. While flying, I remembered the task of the month, and said aloud "I need to find the Mona Lisa!" (Since I'm not really an art dude, that will have to do.) I look down while flying, and see it hanging on the wall of a house. I observe it for a minute, and then continue flying.

Advanced

The second dream takes place in a big store. I'm searching through the store trying to find something good to take the color out of it, but nothing really jumps out. I eventually find a big, green box, and decide to use that. I try willing the color out of the box, but it doesn't work at all. It seems like I was trying too hard. I relaxed a little and tried again, and the green rose out of it in a thick green mist. I ate the mist, but I didn't taste anything.(I don't think I've ever tasted anything anything in my dreams, I'll have to try that sometime.) When I was done, the box had turned black, and soon after the dream ended. Compared to what some people are trying for this task, my method seems rather boring. ::embarrassed::

----------


## Phoenixfire

I love a lot of different kinds of art.  I love computer gen, abstract, realism, etc.  My favorite piece of art is an abstract that I haven't seen in a while.  It's rather beautiful though with pink, purple, mauve, light blue and white all blended together.  I once came to the conclusion that the painting was a rather abstract view of the most intimate part of a woman's body.  

For all that, it's just beautiful.  I first saw it at woman's conference.  You know one of those you are a confident business woman type things.  It was used as the background for the fliers and cards and such that are passed out at those things.  So for the weekend I was looking at this piece of art.  I have some of it for my records somewhere, but I didn't want to go looking for it, but it's kind of stuck in my head anyway. 

Last night I was trying to think of this piece as I went to sleep and I couldn't remember where the original piece was hanging.  I thought it might have been in the Louvre, so I went there in my mind.  Kind of like you would go through files in a file cabinet.  

I went to the Louvre.  I found the Mona Lisa, with her knowing smirk (that's not a smile, that's a smirk).  I spoke with her for a bit and asked her if she knew where the painting that I was looking for located.  She told me that she didn't, but she knew of the painting.  She was impressed with it, as it wasn't a phallic painting at all, which is not always that case.  

I spoke with whistler's mother about the painting.  She was not impressed with it at all.  She was more concerned with the notion that people thought her son could be a criminal.  She was no help. 

I spoke to the old farm couple.  He is a sour old man, while she is as puritanical as you can get without being a puritan.  Now wonder he is all sour.  They wanted nothing to do with anyone, or anything.  

I was tired of wandering the halls looking for a painting that I was sure was done by Monet, but couldn't remember if it was true. 

I decided to leave the museum and find the rendition of the painting that I saw most recently.  I know that this place no longer exists since the woman that owned the print of the painting has passed on, but I know that in my dreams this plane of existence is not the one that I can go to.

So I went back to that place at a happy time.  I had a warm cup of Bavarian Berry tea in my hand, a comfortable place to sit, with some relaxing music to listen to and I immersed myself into that print.  

The creamy white background draws you into the elliptical colors of warm pinks, lavenders, and mauve.  Cool blue on the outside edge of the painting draws you eye to the top of the painting, forcing you to focus on that illusive spot that you know is there. 

I finished the tea as I gazed at the print.  It drew me into the swirling colors.  I felt the warmth of the color as I felt the warmth of the dessert tea I was drinking.  I wrapped myself in that warmth allowing the darkness to overtake me.

----------


## Clairity

Wow..Phoenixfire what a wondrous dream!

The things you saw, the people/pictures you spoke with and the way you described it all.. bravo!  ::goodjob:: :bravo:

----------


## Phoenixfire

> Wow..Phoenixfire what a wondrous dream!
> 
> The things you saw, the people/pictures you spoke with and the way you described it all.. bravo! :bravo:



Thank you.  It really was a nice one.  I'm kind of disappointed that I finished these tasks so quickly though.  Now I have to wait for next months.  I really did want to draw it out.  Hope you enjoyed taking that small little journey with me though.

----------


## Jamoca

I love food, and I love intangible thoughts so I'll see if I can try the advanced task next time I become lucid.

----------


## DQ5

Okay so last night I didn't think I was that tired but when I actually just laid still in my bed I felt suddenly tired so I went to sleep. I then found myself in the dream and lucid straight from the start. So I took a moment to think of what the tasks were. I would have done the basic but I don't really have a favorite piece of art. So I would try the advanced.

I had already thought about what I would do if I tried the advanced beforehand, so I teleported myself to the beach. There was a guy and girl walking down the beach holding hands. They were in love and I was gonna eat their love. I was about 10 feet away from them but I reached out and somehow tried to grab the love out of them. It came out as a little heart with the word love next to it.(not sure why I needs to be labeled, lol ::lol:: ) So I had the two "loves" in my hand, I tried sucking them up (not sure why) but it had the opposite effect. I was still holding the two but like tons of little "loves" were blowing out in a spiral from them. Kinda like if blow a dandelion. Eventually I lost the two origial "loves" but did manage to grab a little one and throw it in my mouth. It had no taste, but felt thin and soft like a flower petal.

I don't really remeber much after that. I'm not sure if that counts as completeing it but it was really beautiful when all the little "loves" spiraled, because all the colors of them combined with the sunset of the beach was just amazing. It was just a neat experience.

----------


## Clairity

> I tried sucking them up (not sure why) but it had the opposite effect. I was still holding the two but like tons of little "loves" were blowing out in a spiral from them. Kinda like if blow a dandelion. Eventually I lost the two origial "loves" but did manage to grab a little one and throw it in my mouth. It had no taste, but felt thin and soft like a flower petal.
> 
> I don't really remeber much after that. I'm not sure if that counts as completeing it but it was really beautiful when all the little "loves" spiraled, because all the colors of them combined with the sunset of the beach was just amazing. It was just a neat experience.



What a unique thing to happen.. that must have beautiful!!  ::smitten:: 

I hope it counts.. I think it should!  :wink2: 

.

----------


## Funnel

So I was driving a car when I realized I was lucid.  I stepped out and flew effortlessly (which is surprising for me) into the sky.  I flew towards an art museum and started looking for my favorite painting, Guernica http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guernica_%28painting%29 

The first floor only had abstract paintings, so I ran up the stairs to the second floor.  The museum went out of focus two or three times, but studying my hands easily fixed that.  The second floor had a sign pointing to the different types of paintings on the floor, but I don't remember them now.  Anyway, I eventually found the painting, but it was about six by six inches and the real painting is massive.  There were two characters in it that were moving, embracing and hugging each other, which I thought was strange considering the real painting has people screaming and dying.

I read the challenge yesterday and I accomplished it last night!  Gives me plenty of time to work on the advanced challenge now.

----------


## Clairity

> Anyway, I eventually found the painting, but it was about six by six inches and the real painting is massive. There were two characters in it that were moving, embracing and hugging each other, which I thought was strange considering the real painting has people screaming and dying..



How strange that the painting you found was not only tiny but that the characters were loving and hugging while the real painting has the people in agony.  ::shock:: 

I definately like your version better!  ::hug:: 

.

----------


## AlexLou

The dream scene that I found myself in was one in which I was supposed to be talking to a therapist (which is weird since I never see therapists), but I was completely ignoring the woman and instead was trying to draw intangible concepts out of the objects around me.  I was failing quite completely when the therapist's shirt caught my attention.  It was a turquoise, short-sleeved button down with white polka dots.  I drew the turquoise color out of it and the color flew through the air in liquid form and went down my throat.  I didn't feel or taste anything.  Now the woman's shirt was just gray scale.  It didn't look like whites or grays in reality, because in reality these have slight color from lighting and reflections.  Her shirt was completely devoid of color, as if no color could touch it and the polka dots were no longer visible.

I feel lame for just using Ninja's idea.

----------


## ninja9578

I'm totally loving reading these advanced task, you guys are very creative.  ::content::

----------


## Afterglow

I did the advanced task in a lucid this morning I had after a WBTB. I tried to eat the fear out of my room (for some reason when i walked into my room in this dream I got really scared and stuff and shadows were wisping out from under my bed.)

This didn't work though because it didn't go away, and seeing as i am still quite new to lucid dreaming I thought I'd keep it plain and simple. So what I did was just grabbed the lottery/airplane tickets i had from the start of the dream and licked the colour off of them.

They tasted like smarties and M&Ms but had the smooth texture of a chocolate milkshake. :tonguewiggle: 

I tried to do the basic task but all I got was a crappy painting version of a photo that's hanging up in my house, so I don't think that counts. But still, atleast I completed the advanced task  ::D:

----------


## ObsidianWraith

I LOVE the idea of eating something intangible.

----------


## JET73L

I didn;t have any problem understanding the advanced task, (I kow what intangible means, and I can imagine several ways to eat or absorb something intangible), but I'm having a hard time on understanding guidelines of the basic task. For example, if your favorite piece of art is, I don;t know, an example of architecture, like the Arc de Triomphe, or the Eiffel Tower, or the Great Wall of China, would that count? My problem is, I'm not really into paintings and sculpture and all that sdort of thing, I'm more into books. Woul books be considered art? Would a particular edition of a book I like, with a cover I like, count as art? Or would it have to be at least the picture from the cover whether or not the book (which I consider necessary) is attached to the image?

PS: @Snowy: I'm pretty sure the Pensieve makes thoughts tangible, but I could be nitpicking. I probably am. Ignore this postscript.

----------


## ninja9578

Sure that would count, as long as it's some type of art.

----------


## AlexLou

> I didn;t have any problem understanding the advanced task, (I kow what intangible means, and I can imagine several ways to eat or absorb something intangible), but I'm having a hard time on understanding guidelines of the basic task. For example, if your favorite piece of art is, I don;t know, an example of architecture, like the Arc de Triomphe, or the Eiffel Tower, or the Great Wall of China, would that count? My problem is, I'm not really into paintings and sculpture and all that sdort of thing, I'm more into books. Woul books be considered art? Would a particular edition of a book I like, with a cover I like, count as art? Or would it have to be at least the picture from the cover whether or not the book (which I consider necessary) is attached to the image?



I considered viewing a piece of music.  Yes, _viewing_, which is possible in dreams.

----------


## JET73L

> I considered viewing a piece of music.  Yes, _viewing_, which is possible in dreams.



Watching music rocks. I do it all the time. Conscious.
Thanks, Ninja. That was helpful advice.

----------


## mini0991

> I considered viewing a piece of music.  Yes, _viewing_, which is possible in dreams.



I would imagine it looks like those visualizations in Windows Media Player...what exactly _does_ "music" look like?

----------


## Robot_Butler

Viewing music sounds cool.  I think I'll try to view my favorite song, and then eat it.

----------


## Caradon

I attempted the advanced task last night. I'm not sure if it counts. I ended up inhaling particles of greenish yellow light. I was trying to suck the color off the green leaf of a plant. And the colored light particles rose from the leaf as I was breathing it in. 

I'll post the dream later tonight when I have time to record it.

----------


## Dizko

*Adavanced task completed.
*

...I pulled out a straw, and aimed it at the sky. I started to _drink_ the blueness of the sky, and as i did, some clouds were sucked down through the straw, it was like i was drinking lumpy milkshake, haha.

Glad i finally got it ^^

----------


## ninja9578

Dizko, that's cool.

Caradon, post your dream, I'll count the green from a plant  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> ...I pulled out a straw, and aimed it at the sky. I started to _drink_ the blueness of the sky, and as i did, some clouds were sucked down through the straw, it was like i was drinking lumpy milkshake, haha.



LOL!! Great dream!  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

That is pretty cool Dizko! I don't think I could have done that.

OK, here is my dream from last night.  :smiley: 


Advanced Lucid task completed

The first thing I remember well is that I was riding a train. Something doesn't feel right about the train to me. I have the feeling there is something wrong with the train and it will derail. Because it doesn't seem to be riding smoothly on the tracks. I decide I will jump off the train before it crashes. 

I don't remember actually jumping off but I'm now on the side of the tracks, which is actually on a train bridge. I'm watching the train as it rides away, and I can see that a couple of the cars in the rear, are not connected properly to the rails. The train gets past the bridge, and then the cars all begin to derail and are piling up on each other, creating big mess. The engine goes off the tracks too, but does not stop. The driver can't stop the trains momentum, and the train goes tearing across the countryside pulling a few of the remaining cars behind it. Destroying a few structures as it plows through them.

I begin walking back the way I had come. the bridge is pretty high up and I'm trying to decide how to get down when I think."Since this is a dream I can just jump down." It's kind of strange. It's like I  knew it was a dream the entire time, but I just now fully comprehended it. 

I leap off the bridge, and  near by  is a telephone pole with a metal cable connected to the side of it, and attached to the ground for support. So it's at an angle. I land on my feet on this cable. The cable bends downward in the middle where I landed on it.
Then it springs taught again launching me high into the air. I rise above tress and houses and I can see fluffy white clouds in the sky. I also see many power-lines around me, but none hinder me in anyway.

 I'm thrilled by this, and I do a back flip as I fall back down and land again on the wire, letting it spring me back into the air like I'm on a trampoline. I spend some time doing this over and over, and I'm practicing my back flips, trying to get the right tuck and form. (Like it matters in a dream lol.) At one point my foot hits an over hanging tree branch as I'm spinning like a ball.

Eventually I land on the ground. I'm on a dirt trail surrounded by trees and green vegetation. It's not a forest exactly though. There are houses near by. I see a small white dog just standing in the middle of the trail staring at me. I look at it for a moment, then begin walking. I now think about doing one of my personal tasks, but I then remember the Lucid task of the month. I wanted to try eating a color.

I look to the ground and see a small green plant with a few leaves, about the size and shape of a spinach leaf. I get on my hands and knees and lean over the plant, focusing on one leaf in particular. As with everything in this dream, the leaf is so detailed it's amazing. Part of one edge of the leaf has even turned a little yellow.

I want to try and make the green color come off the leaf and into my mouth. I open my mouth and gently and slowly inhale trying to will the color to flow off the leaf to me. The leaf itself begins to kind of stretch in my direction, and I notice small greenish yellow light particles rise from the leaf in a swirl and come towards me.

I breath them in, there is no taste or texture at all. And the leaf is still sitting there just as green as ever. That's not exactly what I had intended, so, feeling like I had failed the task, I get up and continue walking. Then, thinking of what to try next I wake.

----------


## supreme

*omg i just found this thread!! This is gonna be easy!!  I dont know
what my fav art is but maybe my LD will tell me. I know what im going to
try and eat already!*  :smiley:

----------


## supreme

> *Adavanced task completed.
> *
> 
> ...I pulled out a straw, and aimed it at the sky. I started to _drink_ the blueness of the sky, and as i did, some clouds were sucked down through the straw, it was like i was drinking lumpy milkshake, haha.
> 
> Glad i finally got it ^^




*Awwwwwwwwwww  I was going to try and eat a cloud!*  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Naiya

I did the basic task! Finally got around to actually recording it...

*8/2*

*Basic Task August*


I was walking around the house, which was empty. I remembered the basic task while I was in the living room. There's an old painting that hangs over our couch which I've loved since I was a kid. The last time we moved, someone punched a hole in it about the size of my fist, and my dad's been too lazy to fix it ever since. I looked at it, and it changed into a TV screen, playing a commercial for McDonald's. WTF? I turned around to view a very pretty watercolor of a castle in Germany, but it also turned into a TV screen and started playing commercials.

----------


## mdf92

Hmm... I've always wanted to try one of these... If I ever have another LD I'll try the advanced task. I think I'll try eating the seven sins...

----------


## apfire26

Ok, I've been kinda slacking for a week or so but today I had a very weird lucid with many false awakenings. I believe I managed to get the advanced task through all the madness.
Long story short, I'll start by saying I was waking up within the dream and believing that it was reality, then I would lay back down and try successfully to accomplish lucid dreams (within the dream). 
A dog finally told me that I was dreaming the entire time, and thats when I relised I was in fact dreaming everything, even the muliple times I thought I was waking from a lucid. I asked him if he was my dream guide and he said "no not really, but kinda".

Anyway, onto the advanced task. As I was thinking about the task, that same dog handed me a cup with water in it. I immediately saw a colorfull design on the cup, I then grabed with my thumb and index finger a sliver of pink design right from the cup. I held it for a second and it was kind of driping off my fingers so I put in my mouth before it disapeared. It then felt like I was eating a powdered doughnut. I was kinda pissed because I'd just eaten a powdered doughnut before laying down and I was hoping to get some weird flavor or experiance, instead it was very normal.

This dream today opened my eyes to a whole different level of dreaming that I'd not experianced until now. After thinking about everything that happened, it was very cool even with the false awakenings. In fact, thats what made the dream so unique.

----------


## AlexLou

Why isn't there a graphic in the gold wings - oh, wait, I get it.  Anyway, why do I still have silver wings?

----------


## caz457

*Advanced Task Completed...*

I realised I was dreaming at home (or what was home in the dream). There was a huge bowl of grated cheese on the dining table and because I love cheese, I decided to eat it. I scooped loads of it up in both hands, but then I remembered the advanced task, so I decided to eat the colour of it. I didn't really eat it, more absorbed it. I put my face over the cheese and took a deep breath inwards. The colour of the cheese started to change and when I had finished, it was grey instead of orange.

After this, I carried on with my LD. Towards the end of it I thought about teleporting to somewhere. I closed my eyes to do it. It resulted in me having a false awakening lol

----------


## ninja9578

> Why isn't there a graphic in the gold wings - oh, wait, I get it.



 ::tongue::  




> Anyway, why do I still have silver wings?



Not sure, I'll get it fixed.

----------


## Mr. Pig

This'll be fun!  I don't really have a favorite piece of art, so I'll try to create something awesome, and then eat the beauty out of it or something like that  :tongue2: .

I hope I can get it.  If not, I'll just have to try next months.

----------


## blarghargh

I did the art one. I have this really pretty landscape in my room, and I had a false awakening and looked at it closely, if that counts.

----------


## Scarhand

I believe I completed the advanced task.  ::D: 

I had a DILD and I found a red ball on the ground. I picked it up and held it a few inches from my face. I then stared at it with my mouth wide open, and a spirally stream of color came from the ball to my mouth, creating the tip of a funnel at my lips. (Much like a Dementor's Kiss, like I was planning). And soon I was holding a completely translucent sphere in my arms. I stared for a moment, then kicked it off into the sunset, smashing the sun to pieces as it hit.

I then woke up, very satisfied. ::D:

----------


## mini0991

> I believe I completed the advanced task. 
> 
> I had a DILD and I found a red ball on the ground. I picked it up and held it a few inches from my face. I then stared at it with my mouth wide open, and a spirally stream of color came from the ball to my mouth, creating the tip of a funnel at my lips. (Much like a Dementor's Kiss, like I was planning). And soon I was holding a completely translucent sphere in my arms. I stared for a moment, then kicked it off into the sunset, smashing the sun to pieces as it hit.
> 
> I then woke up, very satisfied.



What did "red" taste like for you?

----------


## Scarhand

> What did "red" taste like for you?



Hard to say. It didn't have an actual taste, it just felt like rubber in my mouth mixed with a ton of water. The ball felt VERY odd after it was clear. It felt like an orb of water. It was great.

I think I imagined tasting rubber since the ball was rubber.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Wow! I just came up with about 20 things that would be easy to eat including the reflection off a mirror, the power from some electronic, and someone's sence of hearing, and some hard ones like the value of a dollar, and...i forget now.

----------


## Sandform

I haven't LD'd with intent in a long time...I wonder if I can still wrestle up conscious memory of the real world in my dream long enough to eat a thought.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I completed the lucid task this morning. I didn't even know what it was until I checked it a day or two ago. Got lucid this morning and the first thing I could think of was to eat a thought. I put my hand up to the back of my head and pressed my finger against my thumb like I was plucking out a hair. I had no idea what a "thought" would look like and, when I brought my hand around in front of me, I was holding a little blue cloud/bubble, like the thought bubbles in comics, but it was actually 3D and had shading to it. I put it in my mouth and it tasted like cotton candy.

I only have the notes in my journal, now, but I'll copy/paste it here, when I type the whole dream out.

----------


## shakeandbake

Hmm... never had a lucid dream before while trying, but i almost got it last night.  I might try this one. (wish me luck)

----------


## ninja9578

Yay oneironaut.

----------


## Lunalight

Advanced Task Completed!!!

So, I end of having a WILD where I wake up in my bed aware that I'm dreaming.  I hop out my bedroom window into my front yard.  I notice that it is completely light outside, which is a little weird to me.  I notice a taxi is parked in front of my house.  Here I try to recall the Lucid Tasks.  I can't remember the Standard Task, but I remember the Advanced.  I walk around the back of the taxi and open the driver's side door.  The driver steps out.  I ask him, "Will you please have a thought, because I'm going to eat it."  He looks at me skeptically, and I tell him, "I'm going to suck it out your ear." (Which is weird, I know, but how else would you eat thoughts?)  He nods and closes his eyes.  I move close to his ear as if I'm about to whisper a secret to him, and then suck in as hard as I can, as if I'm trying to get the last bit of a drink out through a straw.  A moment passes where I'm just tasting air, then the air get a little thicker.  It tastes salty, then bitter.  I move to face him again, and ask him what he was thinking.  He says, "I was wondering what it was like to be a woman.  I think people would laugh at me because my boobs would be too big."  After that I tried traveling to other planets, but I didn't get anywhere.

----------


## shakeandbake

that was probably the funniest dream I have ever read ::D:

----------


## Lunalight

Yeah, I thought it was funny too.  Glad you enjoyed it.

----------


## ninja9578

wtf?  That's hilarious  ::lmao::

----------


## Scarhand

I laughed much too hard at that. Thank you.  ::D:

----------


## Luminous

Finally! After trying to do the advanced task twice (but failed because I couldn't remember what it was) I just did it now this morning. The full dream:

The dream started with several non lucid and lucid false awakenings. I kept thinking that it was time to get up in real life. During the last FA, I "woke up" at my parents' house, with the false memory that my oldest brother and me were staying over. I left my room and headed for the stairs. But when I looked out the window, I saw that a large passenger plane was trying to land on the large lawn outside our garden. I said out loud: "Ok, I HAVE to be dreaming now!" Even though I was lucid at this point, I plugged my nose. Doing this made me remember the DV advanced task of the month, though I wanted to play with the big airplane first. I made it stand vertically with only its nose touching the ground. I then made it spin around its own axis. I left the airplane alone after doing this, and I found a book that I wanted to absorb the contents of. I opened it and took a deep breath, but I ended up inhaling the book itself, it melted and stretched towards my face. I threw it away and decided to eat/absorb the colors in my dream instead. With a great deal of focus, and some deep breathing, I saw all colors fade, until my dream was in black and white. It looked really cool, but the effort made me wake up shortly after.

----------


## Scarhand

Eating all the colors in a dream? I wish I would have thought of that. My ball doesn't look so impressive anymore.  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

That was cool Lumi  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> That was cool Lumi



I agree.. draining the color of your dream til it's black and white is very cool!  :wink2: 

.

----------


## shakeandbake

I'm gonna try to eat the hole out of a donut  :tongue2: 
btw, you should have a first place each month for best dream.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Nah, I don't like competition. Even if some people don't say it, it makes them feel bad. It's fine the way it is. Besides, all of the dreams are the best dreams!  ::D:

----------


## Scarhand

> Nah, I don't like competition. Even if some people don't say it, it makes them feel bad. It's fine the way it is. Besides, all of the dreams are the best dreams!



Said perfectly.  ::D:

----------


## Mr. Pig

Argh!! I still can't get a lucid since I joined.  :Bang head:

----------


## Robot_Butler

It took me a while, but I finally completed this month's advanced task.  This was a hard one!  Lets do more like this next month.  Everyone's experiences are so fascinating.





> ...They were spilling all over the floor, as I scrambled to scoop them up without getting bitten. They kept multiplying, and soon there were baby centipede-scorpions everywhere.
> 
> "Screw this!" I yelled out loud, frustrated. I vaulted over the guard rail, and slid down the banister on my feet. Halfway down, I leaped into the air and spread my arms out to either side. My arms sprouted feathers and flattened into eagle wings. I tucked my legs beneath me, folding my knees into my chest, and extending my toes into long bird talons. I glided down towards an open door, and out into the sunlight.
> 
> I beat my wings, and lifted into the air to turn over in an exhilarating high loop. Coming down from the loop, I thought for a second to remember what I wanted to do. I remembered the Dream Views task of the month to taste something intangible. I ended my loop a few feet off the ground, hovering near a stone lamp post at the foot of a driveway. I reached out toward the red stone with my human hand, and tried to draw the color off of it. A cloud of dark red dust lifted off the surface, and covered my fingers like dust from a terracotta conte crayon. I brought my fingers to my lips and licked them. They tasted gritty and earthy, like clay. "This is what red must tase like," I thought to myself.
> 
> Not satisfied with this result, I looked up to the beautiful blue sky above me. I was amazed at how clear my environment was, and how far I could see in all directions. I floated upward, towards the beautiful clear sky. I had to get above the shadows of the surrounding buildings. As I floated upward, I saw the sun crest the roof of the nearest house. As it appeared, I opened my mouth wide to suck in it's brilliant light. I immediately had the sensation of my mouth filling with something. I could feel pressure on my tongue, like opening your mouth while under water. It tasted leafy, like cooked spinach. I thought to myself, "I must be tasting my own chlorophyll, like a plant."
> 
> The light from the sun was blinding me no matter how much I squinted. I instinctively closed my eyes for a second to block out it's bright light. As soon as my eyes shut, I found myself back in bed.

----------


## Clairity

RB, great lucid and wonderful visual descriptions!  ::content::  

Were you surprised that the sun's light didn't taste "hot" (or at least warm)? 

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Yeah, I thought it would have tasted warm, or like sunscreen or lemonade or a hot wood fire or something.  I never would have guessed spinach.  Where do these surprised come from?  Isn't this supposed to be my dream, my imagination?  

I immediately knew why it tasted like leaves, so I guess that shows the connection.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Cool dream Butler!
If I can have a LD tonight, I'll tell you what the power from a computer taste like.  (or the value of money if i can't do the first one)

----------


## -Blakren-

I think I'm gonna try eating my piano talent (I'm in grade 8 piano) and see how it feels. I just hope it won't effect the outside world...lol

----------


## Ivi942

I'm gonna try flying above the clouds and eating the freedom out of that  :boogie:  I finnaly thought something to eat last night. I'll do that as soon as I get Lucid!

----------


## ninja9578

Yay RB.

I did the advanced one last night:




> I then looked at the people that I was with, one of them was a girl so I jumped over to her before remembering that I hadn't done the lucid task yet. I saw a red dodgeball. Somehow I would suck the colour out of it, through this girl. So I started to suck on the girl's mouth and watched the ball turn grey. I noticed as I breathed back out the red went back so I sucked harder and didn't stop until it was completed grey. The colour didn't have any taste.

----------


## Sylph

Not sure if this counts, but it was the first time in 3 dreams that I actually got around to try a task, so...  :tongue2: 

(...) I look out the window to see the sunny winter day of my previous dream and indeed there are no trees, that's why the light seemed funny. 
I get back inside remembering the task of the month and rush to find the book before the dreams ends. Maybe if I see the picture I can make the dream more stable, move on to someplace else. All the junk in my room is gone but I still have to move two piles of paper to find the book where I left it IRL. The marker is also were I left it, so I imediately open in the right page - and find that the picture is not there!  ::shock:: 
I should have been looking at an alien forest of well defined lines and solid greens and blues. Instead I see a picture that seems a watercolor style done in oils. It depicts a building very similar to the one on the next page but painted in vague strokes of pale grey set against an undefined background of warm golden yellow with a suggestion of autumn leaves in soft green and orange. It really has nothing to do with the rest of the book.
I wake up.

Ah, well... I'll keep trying.  ::content::

----------


## Dreamhope11

Wow LD! In this dream i acheived to eat or rather drink the green color out of the grass in my garden, i stuck a straw in and sucked out the color, the grass went grey and felt like thorns on my feet, i then morphed into a very small person and was about to explore the thorny vast land, waking up was miserable.

----------


## ninja9578

Wow dreamhope, exploring as a tiny person sounds like fun.  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

I was able to complete the advance task yesterday morning and the full dream can be found here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...467#post881467

Below are the relevant parts:

I suddenly remember the advanced August Lucid Task of the Month and decide to see what "desire/lust" tastes like.

I take his face in my hands and, while looking into his eyes, kiss him again breathing in slowly and deeply. I remember the look of shock in his eyes as he started to feel the effect of my inhale.

His face suddenly became sunken and I felt his body get thinner/deflate.. like a balloon with the air being let out of it!

I hurriedly exhaled back into his mouth and he inflated back to normal.

I then just.. woke up.

I quickly wrote down the details of the dream before I forgot pieces of it. I tried to recall what he tasted like when I inhaled him.. but there was no taste really.. just a feeling of filling up with air. I remember thinking it was as tho I was a vampire.. only I wasn't draining his blood but his body's air (or perhaps his soul).

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Whoa, that sounds intense, Clairity.  Your appetite for lust was just too much for the poor guy.  

Clairity the succubus  ::shock::

----------


## DrDream

I was dreaming that Im looking at a mirror and at the same time touching my chin with a hand. Then I noticed that in the reflection there was only my face and not my hand, which should have been visible, so I realized that Im dreaming  :smiley: 
I looked down at my hands; then I remembered the advanced task of the month (to eat smth intangible; sorry, I didnt remember the basic task, I shouldve started with that  :smiley: . I was in an empty room and the wall in front of me was green, so I decided to eat out the green colour. I hesitated for some moment, but couldnt really find out how to do it, so I thought I should at least try to simply change its colour to blue. I almost accomplished this, but woke up when the left half of the wall was still green  :smiley: 

No, I didnt accomplish the task, but at least I remembered the task and tried  :smiley:  
It was fun, thanks for the idea!  :smiley:

----------


## Mr. Pig

Long night last night...

BUT I COMPLETED THE ADVANCED TASK!  :boogie: 
I ate the light out of the computer, I'll give you more info after school.

I also found out that my dream name is Monday.
 :boogie:  :boogie:

----------


## Mr. Pig

Is anyone gonna congratulate me?
I'll start writing it in my journal.

----------


## Mr. Pig

It's in my dream journal.
Can I have the prize before the month is over please.  :Sad:

----------


## JET73L

I may have eaten the life energy or whatever out of an apple, but I on't really remember anything of my dreams from this morning except for the occasional vague memory of something that couldn't bhave happened between. 10:30 last night and 11:20 this morning. I had numerous dreams, but was unable to get out of bed for my body trying to catch up on sleep, so I forgot most details and all generalities once I woke up.

Now that I know I can do this sort of thing in a dream, I will attempt to do so while lucid, and remember the dream. (I highply doubt this counts, ads I remember almost nothing, and don't think it was lucid,and this is the _lucid_ task of the month).

----------


## Clairity

> It's in my dream journal.
> Can I have the prize before the month is over please.



I think you have to write the pertinent details here in this thread to get credit for completing the task. 

.

----------


## Mr. Pig

> ...I remembered the advanced task.  I looked at the laptop and decided to eat the power out of it.  I pretended to suck through a straw and the screen faded.  My mouth felt warm but I was dissapointed because it had no taste.  I was a small light in the keyboard and sucked it into my mouth.  I could see it fly toward my mouth a little.  It was warm with a taste that I can't describe.  My tounge tingled as the green light slid over it and down my throat.  I looked at the TV and realized that it was blank now, though my dad didn't notice and continued watching it.  I must have sucked the light out of both screens instead of the power out of the laptop...



Ok. I got it.  I hope I can get the prize soon enough...

----------


## Clairity

> a small light in the keyboard and sucked it into my mouth. I could see it fly toward my mouth a little. It was warm with a taste that I can't describe. My tounge tingled as the green light slid over it and down my throat.



What a wonderful visual description!!

I also thought it was really funny that your dad continued to watch the tv tho the screen was blank!  ::D: 

Great dream Mr. Pig! 

.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Yeah, no one seemed to mind anything I did. It was like it happened all the time. :tongue2:

----------


## kraven

i just woke up a few minutes ago and came dirrectly to the forum. 
in my dream i became lucid about half way through it. i walking around in my dream world trying to come up with somthing new to do then i rembered the task of the moth i went down stairs and opend the door to my basement in the middle of the floor stood the "thinker" statue wich is my fav pice of art. then i grabbed a pair of my paints off the hangers and decided to suck out the color. i put my mouth to the leg and started to drink the black out of my paints the black flowed out like water but was thick like tarr and tasted like ink  with a fizzy tast to it. after the color was drained out i was holding a pair of clear paints i looked down and my mouth and shirt was covered in black stains i got really excited and woke my self up to come and post  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

You know what ink tastes like  ::?:   ::lol::   Nice job.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Yay!  I got my prize.

----------


## 5triker

Dam, i came so close a week or so ago to completing the advanced task (the beginner looked too easy) ::?: ;

When i cemented my position a LD i was just outside my villa in Spain with a bunch of other random people.  I started persuading these people that i am dreaming and that they are not real, just part of my imagination (this didn't go down to well, lol). So i started changing the peoples' clothes, the style, the color, ect for a laugh . Soon, however i released it was getting darker, and i thought it would be the perfect opportunity to complete this month's challenge (Eat something intangible). In this case i would try to suck darkness though a straw to bring the dream back into daytime, lol  (i devised this plan when i was awake because i vaguely remember a cartoon character doing something similar).
So i tried to make a straw appear in my pocket (as i read about doing it like this), however this did not work. So i just made the straw appear in midair. I put the straw to my lips and sucked (the other people in the dream were watching this and laughing at me!) however, annoyingly, there were clouds in the way, and instead of sucking away the darkness i sucked in the clouds, lol . They didnt taste of anything they just had the texture of the cream on top of a cappuccino ^^.
After sucking the clouds i couldn't manage to suck in darkness . I tried a few times but just couldn't.  :Sad:

----------


## ForgottenDream

yes i did the advanced task of the month!  :boogie: 

it was my first attempt at any of the tasks, and hopefully it counts.
-the task will be in green
-the rest of the lucid will be in blue

i realize i'm dreaming right before i wake up from a dream and slip in and out of it. i was about to give up because the dream was becoming very blurry and i can see my RL ceiling every few seconds, then somehow the dream surrounded me once more and i was fully "in". i have my pet bird (he's a sun conure) perched on my hand and he's biting the hell out of my hand and shoulder. i'm thinking of what to do for a few seconds then the lucid task of the month comes to mind, and i decide to take the anger out of him and eat it. i put my bird on my shoulder and rub my hands together and the dream becomes crystal clear. i wave a hand in front of him as if i was doing a jedi mind trick and suddenly he's no longer biting me and is calm, and at the same time he poops on my shoulder. i reluctantly scooped the bird poop from my shoulder with my finger and ate it  ::D: . it tasted bitter, and sour at the same time, but with the texture of ice cream. hopefully this counts because technically i ate something tangible, but the poop was a manifestation of my birds anger and i ate the anger along with the poop.

shortly after i decide to teleport to a different location, and i spin around slowly (i heard somewhere on here that if you try to do it fast the dream will fade) and after a couple spins i'm in the middle of a street i don't recognize. i should note that when i was spinning the scenery was morphing into a different scenery right before my eyes, and i suggest everyone to try spinning slowly and looking at the scenery change. anyway the houses looked like they've been built in the 70's and i was excited because i was planning to explore the insides of all the houses and see what my mind had in store. unfortunately i got distracted as always and found a swimming pool and went for a dip. the water felt soft somehow, as if i was swimming in liquid silk, i thinks it's because i didn't get wet. it was definitely one of the best feelings i've had in a lucid. shortly after i lost lucidity and got caught up in non-lucid activities.

----------


## ninja9578

:Eek:   That one was gross  ::tongue::

----------


## ForgottenDream

> That one was gross



 ::lol::  i had to really force myself to do it even though i knew it was a dream. thanks for making it count  ::bowdown:: 
i'm going to attempt the basic task just for fun since i love art. it's going to be a challenge since the month's almost up though.

----------


## Clairity

> and i decide to take the anger out of him and eat it. i put my bird on my shoulder and rub my hands together and the dream becomes crystal clear. i wave a hand in front of him as if i was doing a jedi mind trick and suddenly he's no longer biting me and is calm, and at the same time he poops on my shoulder. i reluctantly scooped the bird poop from my shoulder with my finger and ate it . it tasted bitter, and sour at the same time, but with the texture of ice cream. hopefully this counts because technically i ate something tangible, but the poop was a manifestation of my birds anger and i ate the anger along with the poop.



I kept thinking to myself.. nah he's not going to eat it.. nah he can't.. and you DID!!  :Eek:  EWWWWWWW! LOL!!

.

----------


## Sylph

Oh, man, what a way to taste anger!  ::chuckle:: 

I tried the advanced task today but didn't work. My next personal task will have to be convincing myself there are no physical restrictions in the dream world (odd 'cause I never had a problem with flying)...

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I kept thinking to myself.. nah he's not going to eat it.. nah he can't.. and you DID!!  EWWWWWWW! LOL!!
> 
> .



I was thinking the same thing, too.  Gross!

What a brilliant interpretation of the task.  I love it.

----------


## ray

i ate my dreams last night.it was absolutely bizarre and i woke up after i ate/absorbed them... :tongue2: 

i fell asleep wondering how to eat dreams and fell into a dirt pit as i fell asleep.i tried to eat the dream i was in(the pit) but it didn't work. i stood there for a while then it went into third person and i watched as i summoned all my dreams into swirling ribbons of color and sound weaving around me in the air.they started to glow with a white light and i began to feel lighter and lighter until i lifted off the ground surrounded by my dreams.i felt as though i was being pulled away from my body as the dreams swarmed closer to my slowly rising form.being partially obscured by the light i watched and felt the dreams flow into my open mouth and through my now immaterial body.i became lighter still as the dreams filled me and i began to regain consciousness.  ...um... yeah......i'm never doing that again.it weirded me out too much.

----------


## ninja9578

lol, yay ray  :smiley:

----------


## Keitorin

Wow, ray! Sorry that it weirded you out, but that sounded cool.  ::D: 

I wish I'd read the tasks sooner so I could have tried 'em. Ah well, ideas for another time!

I loved reading everyone's dreams - I'd personally like to try eating the colors out of the dream sometime.  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> i became lighter still as the dreams filled me and i began to regain consciousness. ...um... yeah......i'm never doing that again.it weirded me out too much.



Ray, I'm sorry it weirded you as well but what a fantastic dream and you described it so well!  :smiley: 

.

----------


## Conkeen

i did it i did it! im really happy : ) well here you go.... you can read it

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=63649 its the dream *the fall* enjoy  :tongue2:

----------


## Snowy Egypt

QUESTION!!!

Why is ray orange? Not the TOTM orange, but a darker orange?

EDIT: Nevermind, I now know.  ::D:

----------


## Mr. Pig

Is it becaue he completed the task of the year?

----------


## ninja9578

Yep, trying to find a way to make a badge without it looking cluttered.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Why would it look cluttered?

----------


## ninja9578

Staff members would have stars, wings, and a toty badge  ::?:   Seems cluttered to me.

----------


## TokiDokiSaiko

> You made my brain hurt.



LMAO

I wanna know how that went! (eating dreams)

----------


## TokiDokiSaiko

O.O

eep.

sounds awesome, but it would've weirded me out too. lol

----------


## Mr. Pig

> Staff members would have stars, wings, and a toty badge   Seems cluttered to me.



That does sound cluttered.  Maybe you can do different things that can attach to each other.  Like one badge, with different updates or parts of it change depending on your position and accomplishments.  Just a suggestion.

----------


## eppy

i know it's kind of late but i finally did it  :smiley: .
i was with a bunch of kids and they were drawing and i took a yellow highlighter and sucked the color out of it. it didnt taste like anything. my mouth was like a vacume and then when i was done sucking it was white.

----------


## ninja9578

Better late than never  ::D:

----------


## Sylph

Alrighty, before I turn into a pumpkin... (Say, have you ever tried that for a task of the month?)  ::D: 

I find that a socket convenientely appeared where there was none before. I reach out to it, stopping with my hand inches away and will for electricity to jump to my fingers. At first nothing happens, so I focus harder I try to picture something like a lightning spell from a computer game.
There's a buzz inside the socket and a slight crackling sound. I get my fingers nearer to make things easier. The noise gets louder and suddenly a small blue ball of sparks jumps out of the socket to my fingertips.
It looks very _cg-ish_ but I don't mind and just enjoy it as it spins with crackling light between my right index and middle fingers. I don't feel it at all on my hand. I quickly put it in my mouth and find that it's soft like a ball of crumpled woolen thread but with no texture, and it's very warm. It's still spinning over my tongue and I try to make up my mind as to what it tastes like. It strangely different from anything I ever remember tasting.
The ball vanishes, so I pull up another and another, trying to get a fix on the taste. It's subtle, bland. Not sweet or sauer, not spicy or salty, not much of anything. If it were a color, i'd say it was greyish-brown, hehe!

If you must now, I tried tasting a woolen swetter when I woke up to see if the taste matched, but it just tasted of fabric softener...  :Cheeky:

----------


## ninja9578

Yay, just in a nick of time  ::D: 

 :lock:

----------

